# Homeless guy sings Creep



## Daisy La Liebre (Feb 23, 2011)

[video=youtube;hXlzci1rKNM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXlzci1rKNM[/video]

That really warmed my heart. It's so fucking amazing how music touches people like this.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, that rough voice is amazing. It makes me kinda teary-eyed.


----------

